# Gray Cast



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

KTS, I am making a tie in on Gray cast tommorrow. My boss called it something with a D, but I forgot what the word was. He said it cuts alot like Clay Tile. Never dealt with it, wondering if you had....


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Ductile Iron?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

No, Ductile doesnt cut like Clay Tile


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

sorry


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I think its a manufacturer name, not sure. But you can cut Ductile with ratchet cutters. We only use Ductile down here for water mains. (I am cutting into an old sewer vent line)


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

The product is Duriron, it is chemical resistant cast iron, a bandsaw is what I prefer to cut it with as it does not destroy the ceramic lining of the pipe.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> The product is Duriron, it is chemical resistant cast iron, a bandsaw is what I prefer to cut it with as it does not destroy the ceramic lining of the pipe.


Thats it! The bandsaw wont fit. Its wedged in a corner and goes straight up with a beam right next to it.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Thats it! The bandsaw wont fit. Its wedged in a corner and goes straight up with a beam right next to it.


Well, it can be cut with a snap cutter, I would recomend you use one designed for use on no hub pipe and not one for cutting ductile, my small Wheeler Rex ratchet snapper works well on it, or a nine inch grinder with a cutting wheel if the pipe is 4" diameter.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool, I will try the ratchets, the line is 2 inch and I don't think I cant get my grinder in between it and the beam.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

If your concerned about damaging the ceramic what about an abrasive sawzall blade?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It actually cut good with the ratchets, didn't shatter or anything. Made the tie in this morning.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Well, it can be cut with a snap cutter, I would recomend you use one designed for use on no hub pipe and not one for cutting ductile, my small Wheeler Rex ratchet snapper works well on it, or a nine inch grinder with a cutting wheel if the pipe is 4" diameter.


*What about a diamond blade?*


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *What about a diamond blade?*


Cast iron eats diamond blades, and they cost ten times what an abrasive blade costs. I know some of you think I'm nuts for spending the money I do on Hilti power tools, but I will maintain that you use the proper tool for the job.


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

we still use it in NYC


----------



## LIVBMI (Sep 12, 2008)

I have cut duriron with a saw zaw befor. It works well with a corce blade. Good luck.


----------

